# Afternoon turkey hunting anyone ever get one?



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Well anyone bust a spring bird past say 2 o'clock? If so would love to hear ur story/strategy. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

I got one at 4:30 a few years ago. I set the blind on the edge of an acre clearcut in WNF. It was an area that I knew birds frequented and sometimes entered the clear cut too. I called sparingly for an hour and heard one gobble across a holler. He only gobbled a few more times and it took him TWO HOURS to finally reach me. He took his sweet time. Everytime I was about to give up, he'd gobble again. Eventually he came into range and I made a good shot.

I'm not a hardcore turkey guy but I would set up a ground blind in a likely spot and wait them out. If it's a likely area then it becomes like deer hunting; its only a matter of time untill one walks into your setup or is in earshot of your calls. The blind is clutch for staying hidden and comfortable for a long period of time. Do a soft call sequence every 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I am a hard core turkey guy (as apposed to Ojibwa lol).

His advice is sound. It's rare that you can treat a gobbler in the afternoon the same way you can in the morning with success. Cut and run is not the most productive method after 2pm. Find a known route, sit tight, call sparingly.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

I agree...running and gunning is a good strategy at any time of the day. I have never killed an afternoon bird but before Ohio allowed all day hunting I called birds and had them going good in the afternoon/evening or just heard them cranking on there own. The morning is my favorite time to hunt but birds definitely get hot and very workable in the afternoon. Just have to find one!

Don't overlook the idea of hunting roost areas. Years ago in Georgia I staked out a gobbler in his roost area and it worked like a charm.....right up until the time I missed my shot at him. 

I have hunted gobblers over the years that roost in almost the same tree from one night to the next. So that is another potential hunt for you to try.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

My bro got one this afternoon


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I shot one yesterday at 630 we have been pattering the turkeys and setup and hunted them just like deer. They came to the same spot just like clockwork

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Well said gents! My uncle took on at 530 the first year Ohio started afternoon hunting! Hitting the roosting areas is definitely the best strategy I think!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

